# Lincoln Tandem event?



## marshmella (27 May 2018)

Been to Lincoln for the day (walking not cycling) loads of tandems and their riders congregated up around the cathedral area, fabulous to see and some really expensive looking machines. Some annual event ?


----------



## srw (27 May 2018)

https://tandem-club.org.uk/events/tcn2018/index.html

Camping _and_ group jollity. My idea of hell.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 May 2018)

I'm a tandem club member. I'm not sure if I'd be up for the annual rally, a bit like @srw really. I had an excuse not to attend in that Mrs Dave did a charity night ride Sat/Sun. Maybe one day I'll swallow my grumpiness and see what joining in does for me!


----------



## marshmella (28 May 2018)

srw said:


> https://tandem-club.org.uk/events/tcn2018/index.html
> 
> Camping _and_ group jollity. My idea of hell.


Thanks for that, just curious you know


----------

